# Brenner: Daten sind verloren! Dringend!



## Michaylo (6. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

mein Problem ist folgendes:
ich musste von eier CD eine Datei kopieren und auf die andere Brennen.
So habe ich auch gemacht, nur dass ich die CD nicht ausgewechselt habe (vergessen  ). So sind bei mir alle vorhandene Daten auf der CD verschwunden, nur die Datei die ich brennen wollte ist noch da. Mit nero kann ich die verlorene Tracks noch sehen, aber nur den ersten von drei speichern und natürlich den vierten (die Datei) auch. 
Was kann ich jetzt machen??
Bin verzweifelt!!! Ich brauche die Daten dringend!!!!

MfG
Michaylo


----------



## Moartel (6. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde mal versuchen die CD in Nero als Image abzuspeichern und die Daten dann mit Isobuster rauszuziehen. Evtl. kannst du wenn du die CD ins Laufwerk eingelegt hast mit Isobuster die Dateien direkt extrahieren. Viel Glück.


----------



## Michaylo (6. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Moartel,

aus irgend einem Grund kann ich den Isobuster nicht herunterladen 
Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu blöd dafür, oder vielleicht ist da was mit dem Server...

MfG
Michaylo


----------



## Moartel (6. Oktober 2002)

Komisch. Versuchs mal mit dem Link:
http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_updates_8607584.html


----------



## Michaylo (6. Oktober 2002)

Danke dieser Link hat funktioniert.
Leider sind die zwei wichtigsten Tracks in irgendwelchen Sektoren anscheinend beschädigt, so sagt mir zumindest die Fehlermeldung. Kann man das reaparieren, oder ist die CD jetzt Müll?


----------



## Moartel (6. Oktober 2002)

Versuch doch mal diese Tracks mit Isobuster von der CD zu holen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Michaylo (6. Oktober 2002)

Das habe ich gemacht und auch dort bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldungen.


----------

